

Xbox Indie Game Sales Numbers for 2009 (GamerBytes) - robobenjie
http://www.gamerbytes.com/2010/01/indepth_xbox_live_indie_games.php

======
robobenjie
<http://forums.xna.com/forums/t/45585.aspx?PageIndex=1> is the link to the
forum where the numbers came from

